# Addict with integrated bottom bracket



## tonybaloni (Sep 13, 2004)

I was looking at a deal that I could get on an Addict frame with an integrated bottom bracket that is for Shimano cranks. I currently use Dura ace and dont have any plans to change right now, but in case I do, is there any way to change the set up to take say a Sram or a FSA crank? Would I be forever married to using Shimano? Also, how easy would it be to change out the bearings? I would like to upgrade them them to ceramic if I purchased it. Thanks.


----------



## StillRiding (Sep 16, 2006)

Easy to change. Go for it.


----------



## b24fsb (Dec 21, 2006)

as long as whatever crank you want to upgrade to works with shimano bearings then it will work. there is a rumor that campy is making a version of cranks and bearings to work with the addict R2. this is why the R1 and R3 has a normal BB but it is also they the R2 and R4 is the lighter of the addict frames


----------



## skygodmatt (May 24, 2005)

tonybaloni said:


> I was looking at a deal that I could get on an Addict frame with an integrated bottom bracket that is for Shimano cranks. I currently use Dura ace and dont have any plans to change right now, but in case I do, is there any way to change the set up to take say a Sram or a FSA crank? Would I be forever married to using Shimano? Also, how easy would it be to change out the bearings? I would like to upgrade them them to ceramic if I purchased it. Thanks.



Hey Tony,

How do Bob and Mark like their Addicts? I've seen them hammering in the hills but haven;t had a chance to bump into them yet. Are those frames comfortable? My CR1 was too rough for my taste.

Matt


----------

